# Trudy's Triplets!



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Trudy kidded today with triplets! Two doelings and one buckling. I got three different shades of buckskin! Lol First kid out is the standard brown buckskin (doe). The second kid out is a pretty tan buckskin (buck). The last kid is a beautiful cream buckskin with blue eyes. She looks just like her dam and will be staying! I'm so happy. Trudy did great. She's passed her placenta and all kids are up and nursing. Here are some pictures.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Congratulations! They are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I just weighted them. At 12 hours old, doe #1 weights 3 lbs 6 oz, buck kid weights 3 lbs 12 oz, and doe #2 weights 3 lbs 8 oz.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

More photos! I'm pretty sure the darker buckskin is polled like her sire. The other two have little horn buds. So happy to have these healthy bouncing kids!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

what darling babies


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Trudy's kids turned 4 weeks old yesterday. Here are some pics of them outside playing.








Yearly Vega got into this shot with little Daenerys, Trudy's silvery cream buckskin doeling.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice kids


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww they are all so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They are so sweet! and tiny in those first pictures


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are so sweet


----------

